# [Japanese NR] Arifumi Fushimi: Rubik's Cube One-handed 9.88 seconds



## okayama (Jul 28, 2015)

> got my 15th national record after a interval of 3 years.
> 
> JRCA Kansai Summer 2015
> 
> ...


Scramble: U D2 F L2 F' L' U' L' F B' L' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 L D2 B2

2011 world champion came back! 
He beat Collin in 3x3 final/semi-final.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ooh, well done.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow! So many people are getting sub-10s, it's incredible.


----------



## Arifumi (Jul 28, 2015)

*[Video] OH official single 9.88 :Japan national record*

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PmBXsD98bNU&feature=youtu.be[/video]

my 15th national record including all competitions


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 28, 2015)

Love his Y perm execution! That's the same PLL that he got on his 10.88 AsR!

Is there a "Most Sub-X solves in Rubik's Cube" list for one-handed and other events?


----------



## okayama (Jul 28, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Is there a "Most Sub-X solves in Rubik's Cube" list for one-handed and other events?


Yeah, here it is: Most subX solves in 3x3 one-handed


----------



## Berd (Jul 28, 2015)

Gj! So many sub 10s now!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 28, 2015)

Much fast, very wow  Congrats!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice! Same as my 2H PB


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice! Another really fast Japanese NR (well, the other one was AsR) single with a Y-perm


----------

